# MHF Camping Database - Is it Portable?



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening All

We're planning our next trip and I would dearly like to take the MHF Database on my netbook.

Is it possible to download the database perhaps onto a USB stick so that I can consult it as we womble across Europe?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_onto a USB *stick* _

Even if it was available for download you would need a USB tree-trunk rather than a stick!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Daedalas, no sorry it isn't, all you can do is add individual sites to your virtual campsite brochure.

With USB sticks now reaching 32gig, every campsite in the world would fit, and you would still have room for War and Peace and the complete works of willy shakespeare. :lol:

Olley


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was, of course, being somewhat obtuse - alluding to the fact that it is a huge database.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have all the French ones on a stick. A bit fiddly to do but I think worth it when you don't really know in which direction you'll be going.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have all the French ones on a stick.


Go on then Tony- give us a clue! (and as it's "French" stick do you call it a baguette?)


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Daedalas does raise a good point though. The MHF campsite database is by far the most useful and it ought to be portable by now. 

The Camping-car info database is portable (DVD) and is coming on in leaps and bounds they even have printouts of sites now and new ones added daily. 

The Bord Atlas of German Stellplatz is now loaded onto the Snooper Sat Nav, complete with pictures, prices etc.

There are downloads of the CC and C&CC sites, ASCI sites even France Passion sites

MHF is loosing ground in my opinion


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Go on then Tony- give us a clue!


As Olley said, I just load them onto my virtual brochure and then copy into MS Word.
I do it by Region - each one goes to a max of 500kb.
Like many things in the mh world, there's a compromise. Unfortunately, the printable version of the brochure only shows the original review, not subsequent ones but I am reliably informed that there are plans afoot to get that changed.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The Camping-car info database is portable (DVD) and is coming on in leaps and bounds they even have printouts of sites now and new ones added daily.
> 
> The Bord Atlas of German Stellplatz is now loaded onto the Snooper Sat Nav, complete with pictures, prices etc.
> 
> ...


MHF isn't losing ground as we were never really in the running in the first place 

The sites / companies you mention are basically specialists in that field or much larger companies with bigger budgets.

I have researched this and even got to a sort of beta phase with a CD worked to a point, but there were some fairly large hurdles to overcome to provide a product that was merchantable, the biggest of which was providing a common interface that worked 100%. As most members are aware I am kept incredibly busy with many projects ongoing at any one time, current ones are a total MHF site redesign which hopefully the designer will have complete for 1st week 2010 if current timescales don't slip any more, I have a few more issues to resolve, speed tweaks to the server, optimisation etc which are all BIG projects and can't be bypassed.

Once these are complete I still do want to get the campsite reviews CD based as I have invested considerable time and money to get to the phase it is at so far so It isn't something I am abandoning


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

That's great news Nuke,

I'm sure that it will be a success when completed. If there is anything I can do to help test it I'd be happy to do so.

Best of luck with the other projects

Pete


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*A tip for Mac users*

Not sure if you can do this with a Windoze PC, but if you have a Mac running Safari browser, you can put all the campsites you want in your virtual brochure, then open that and >save as> web archive. That will create a file that will be stored locally and you can open it using Safari when off-line. Obviously, some of the full website functionality is missing (e.g. maps) but it is a useful way of carrying a load of campsite data with you.

Philip


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Further to my earlier post:

...... I've been dabbling a little and found that you can include subsequent reviews but only if you copy from the "on-screen" version and not the printer friendly version. What you end up with in Word is not ideal but I suspect someone with more computer skills that I will be able to explain how to make it more useable.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

> I have researched this and even got to a sort of beta phase with a CD worked to a point, but there were some fairly large hurdles to overcome to provide a product that was merchantable, the biggest of which was providing a common interface that worked 100%. As most members are aware I am kept incredibly busy with many projects ongoing at any one time, current ones are a total MHF site redesign which hopefully the designer will have complete for 1st week 2010 if current timescales don't slip any more, I have a few more issues to resolve, speed tweaks to the server, optimisation etc which are all BIG projects and can't be bypassed.
> 
> Once these are complete I still do want to get the campsite reviews CD based as I have invested considerable time and money to get to the phase it is at so far so It isn't something I am abandoning


Good Morning Nuke Admin

Does the iPod procedure for access to campingsite database mean that the CD / USB Stick option is now off the agenda?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My reading between the lines is that if you want an offline database this season, better keep your eye on eBay for iPhones :-(

Dave


----------

